# what's in the walls?



## dmw4322 (Apr 20, 2008)

today i found a love letter from '84 written by a 16 year old girl to an ex-con promising to get off drugs to have his baby. i had fun all day thinking of her at 40 and what she turned out like.

doug


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

i founda box of newspapers dating back to 1901


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

There was newspapers stuffed in around the fuel-fill pipes for the oiltank that was in my house.. Toronto Star talking about landing on the moon.

I found a really really old Coca-Cola ruler in a duct.

I'm sure I'll find all kinds of other weird things as I start replacing floors and walls. It's a 55 year old house, that was built by the previous owner.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Most often, something dead or the poo from that animal from before it died.


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

I knew someone who was gutting there house and found a bag full of money. The old owner was the owner of a ice cream company.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

I found porn mags, a set of dentures and a pocket pussy


----------



## gusthehonky (May 1, 2008)

Old soda,milk,medicine bottles, porn, gay porn, dead things, crap made by dead things, loose change, shoes and clothing, old newspapers, hey, the only good thing was an early 1900' s 2' all wood level, poor bastard must have bought it last payday-it was mint!


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

OCRS said:


> I found porn mags, a set of dentures and a pocket pussy



LOL were they all in the same house? What did you do with the pocket pussy? :whistling


----------



## gusthehonky (May 1, 2008)

dmw4322 said:


> today i found a love letter from '84 written by a 16 year old girl to an ex-con promising to get off drugs to have his baby. i had fun all day thinking of her at 40 and what she turned out like.
> 
> doug


That 's priceless, too bad no HS yearbook to provide the finishing touches on that warped painting.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

JBBS said:


> LOL were they all in the same house? What did you do with the pocket pussy? :whistling


Well, at first? I freaked out because by feel, it felt like the end of a toilet plunger. Yep, that's right, I was grabbing it with my hand.:blink: After I pulled it out and saw what it was, I whipped it across the room and promptly scrubbed my hands for about 10 minutes. And yes, they were all at the same job. I kept the p.p to weird out some people (had it on the end of a stick) but then threw it out.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

OCRS said:


> Well, at first? I freaked out because by feel, it felt like the end of a toilet plunger. Yep, that's right, I was grabbing it with my hand.:blink: After I pulled it out and saw what it was, I whipped it across the room and promptly scrubbed my hands for about 10 minutes. And yes, they were all at the same job. I kept the p.p to weird out some people (had it on the end of a stick) but then threw it out.



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: now that there is funny!


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

One can just imagine how the dentures came into play here. :no:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Behind a radiator cover in a building vestibule in NYC I found an un opened letter dated from the 70s to an addressee who no longer lived in the building. When I opened the envelope, inside was an invitation to Jack Lemon's Suprise 50th birthday party.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Behind a radiator cover in a building vestibule in NYC I found an un opened letter dated from the 70s to an addressee who no longer lived in the building. When I opened the envelope, inside was an invitation to Jack Lemon's Suprise 50th birthday party.


Must have been a Good Neighborhood!


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Must have been a Good Neighborhood!


It was> West 86th Street. 
If I remember correctly the addressee worked for NBC.

I still do some work in the building. Someday I will go and retrieve it.
I hope it is still there!


----------



## plumberman (Jul 14, 2008)

1980 porno mags in the CEOs office at a hospital..... Bushwackers!!


----------



## Complete Pro (Oct 30, 2007)

Polariod? pictures of male HO with prostitutes in Vegas shoved up on top of HVAC return in basement bath. Had to be about 40 different girls. Come to think of it...while I was working on house he was headed for Vegas on a business trip.

His wife stayed behind and smoked cigs all day and complained about how new popcorn ceiling wasn't going to match her presently nicotine stained ceiling. I just let her live her life, finished my job, got paid and left.:shifty: 

I still pass by that house a couple of time a month and they are still together there. BTW...this was around 10 years ago.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Great Topic!
This is a great perk of construction. Opening a wall, sometimes for the first time in many, many years.
I allways put a newspaper with a big story or something in a wall before I close it up. Hid a Playboy with a young Pam Anderson about ten years ago.


----------



## Phenometom (Jun 10, 2008)

while ripping out kitchen cabinets in a flood damaged house, I found a Cher CD sitting on the subfloor. I showed my co worker... he said if he had a Cher cd, that is where he would put it too! Made a great frisbee.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

shoes, coffee, lots of garbage and crap, filth and black soot. 70's porn playing cards, baby food from 1916, silverware, newspapers, broken glass..... list goes on.


----------

